# New SD Retic :)



## solum (9 mo ago)

Just bought my first super dwarf yesterday and I'm completely in love!
8 month old male 82.5% platinum/lemon glow Kalatoa x Kayuadi
meet Ophion, he's such a sweetheart :')


----------

